
First web automation company in Singapore – automate your repetitive tasks - kensoh
https://www.linkedin.com/feed/update/urn:li:activity:6307444265995862016
======
kensoh
Hi HN folks, I'm from Singapore and starting a company specialising in web
automation.

Web automation basically reproduces manual interactions you have with websites
so that the computer can do it repeatedly for you. Common use cases are
automating manual workflows to improve business productivity, gathering data
for business intelligence, and web testing for agile development.

Rates are competitive at $18, €15, S$24 for a simple automation project. The
automation can be quickly developed off-site or live on a call / video. More
details in the link. Competitors are welcome to post here to share their
services or tips, and help bring the web automation domain forward.

My goal is to offer another option to the RPA (robotic process automation)
industry practice which takes a top-down approach. Too much bloat in the
production and delivery process which gets passed on as high costs to
customers (and arguably over-promised expectations). That makes it only
possible for very large companies to enjoy benefits of RPA.

